# 75 gallon - new aquarium



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*Layout Options*

This week I have been playing with a few different layout options. I am leaning towards the third option.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm a fan of the second layout ... perhaps this is because it reminds me a bit of mine (you can see in my journal). My only suggestion would be to move the entire scape a little ot the left so that the peak is at 1.3ft from the left. (1/3rd distance ... golden rule)

I've found a layout like the second really allows you to highlight stems plants. If you look at my journal (link in signature) you can see the two changes I went through on my scape. Your 'third' scape reminds me of my first a little bit.

Looking forward to this and will be following along!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I asked my husband to pick up a 5 pound CO2 container when he went shopping the other day. He went into the local welding supply shop in central Minnesota and told them he needed a tank for his wife's aquarium. 

Comments from gentlemen around the counter. 
- "You really want to spend that much money for fish?"
- "Doesn't your wife know fish need oxygen not CO2?"

My husband explained it was for the plants.

- "Why would you have plants in an aquarium? It's for fish."

Then one of the other guys said he had heard of this and had sold a big tank for someone else. Poor guy. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

second scape looks really good.


----------



## AHP (Sep 10, 2013)

jlfkona said:


> I asked my husband to pick up a 5 pound CO2 container when he went shopping the other day. He went into the local welding supply shop in central Minnesota and told them he needed a tank for his wife's aquarium.
> 
> Comments from gentlemen around the counter.
> - "You really want to spend that much money for fish?"
> ...


LOL sounds like the welders need to weld and let the adults talk.
But I am interested I love seeing tanks built.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

This week we have been working on getting all the equipment set up and working. 

Here is a picture of the setup. 
- Eheim Pro3 Ultra G160
- Hydro300 inline heater
- Dr. Foster and Smith Automatic CO2 (not using all the pieces)

Yesterday my lights showed up as well. 
- Buildmyled Dutch Planted 6300K

Tomorrow my plants are scheduled to arrive!!

Starting tomorrow afternoon - I am off until the 26th. Hmmmmm - I wonder what I will be doing. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking like the beginnings of a very nice setup. 

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My plants arrived today! 

We had a scare for a couple hours. UPS tracking site said that even though we had paid for overnight shipping we weren't going to receive our package until end of day Monday. There would be no way the plants would be alive by Monday. It is 15 degrees out and heading colder. After many calls we finally reached someone who was helpful and said the package would be delivered today after being told two time previously that there would be nothing you could do and too bad if everything dies. The truck was late into the local distribution hub and they hadn't had time to scan everything. They just sent it out. So - it had been on the way the whole time. It showed up at 3:45 and the plants look great. I ordered from www.azgardens.com.

My plant list. 

- HC - Hemianthus Callitrichoides
- Willow Moss - Fontinalis Antipyretic 
- Bolbitus African Fern - Bolbitus Heudelotii
- Rotala Macrandra
- Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
- Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
- Cryptocoryne Willisi
- Compacta Amazon Sword - Echinodorus Bleheri
- Java Fern - Microsorium Pteropus
- Anubius Nana - Anubias Barteri var. nana

Tomorrow - I am going to start the hardscape.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

jlfkona said:


> My plants arrived today!
> 
> We had a scare for a couple hours. UPS tracking site said that even though we had paid for overnight shipping we weren't going to receive our package until end of day Monday. There would be no way the plants would be alive by Monday. It is 15 degrees out and heading colder. After many calls we finally reached someone who was helpful and said the package would be delivered today after being told two time previously that there would be nothing you could do and too bad if everything dies. The truck was late into the local distribution hub and they hadn't had time to scan everything. They just sent it out. So - it had been on the way the whole time. It showed up at 3:45 and the plants look great. I ordered from www.azgardens.com.
> 
> ...


Any pics of the plants yet? Nice tank size. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

jlfkona said:


> My plants arrived today!
> 
> We had a scare for a couple hours. UPS tracking site said that even though we had paid for overnight shipping we weren't going to receive our package until end of day Monday. There would be no way the plants would be alive by Monday. It is 15 degrees out and heading colder. After many calls we finally reached someone who was helpful and said the package would be delivered today after being told two time previously that there would be nothing you could do and too bad if everything dies. The truck was late into the local distribution hub and they hadn't had time to scan everything. They just sent it out. So - it had been on the way the whole time. It showed up at 3:45 and the plants look great. I ordered from www.azgardens.com.
> 
> ...



This is why I hate UPS, they are about worthless any time of the year. I had saltwater fish overnighted from Sri Lanka one time and UPS killed them because they pushed back the delivery date. 

You bought from a good place though. I order my plants from there too and Peter and his wife are good people. If UPS had screwed up they would have taken care of you. 

Did you get the HC in the pots? I am interested to see how it looks and how comes in a pot since I am getting some as well.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I hear that HC is easier to start as a dry start....if it doesn't work out for you though I'd try monte carlo in its place.

I've also seen some scapes with HC growing on the hardscape and not as a carpet...might be worth looking into.

Also, maybe its just me, but I feel like with co2 you might as well grab a few more stem plants while you are at it. Preferably something controllable (aka, not R. colorata or any of its variants).


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I just moved the plants into a tub to wait until I am ready to plant this weekend. So here is a picture of them. I will post more as I go. 

Here is the HC in a pot. It looks pretty good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Tank is looking Good! Can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

What scape did you decide to go with?

Let me know how your filter does on the 75 ... I have the Eheim 2217 and I feel it's a little too small to keep up with the tank. Considering upgrading in the future.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is the latest. We are still working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Wolf19 said:


> What scape did you decide to go with?
> 
> Let me know how your filter does on the 75 ... I have the Eheim 2217 and I feel it's a little too small to keep up with the tank. Considering upgrading in the future.



I use two. I think it's good to have multiple filters due to things like flow and incase something happens to one filter, the other is working too.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Or....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Hardscape is done. 










Side view










From the top










The details...

















Tomorrow we plant!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking very nice, maybe I missed it, but what substrate are you using?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Aquasoil -Amazonian


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking great! What moss are you using?

I finally got that stubborn bracket off the reactor so I can flush mount it. That thing didn't want to budge at all. I had to put some heat to it and melt it some before it would come off.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Willow Moss


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alexanderd (Nov 18, 2013)

Love the scape !


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Quick picture. We just filled it. I decided not to put in the swords or the Rotala Macranda. I need to decide what I want to fill in a few areas. Any suggestions?

I will take some pictures tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> I use two. I think it's good to have multiple filters due to things like flow and incase something happens to one filter, the other is working too.


Do you use two in series with a single outflow? The overall flow wouldn't change this way but the filtration would be superior. Thanks for the idea. 

jlfkona - the last picture you posted is really small!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Wolf19 said:


> Do you use two in series with a single outflow? The overall flow wouldn't change this way but the filtration would be superior. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> jlfkona - the last picture you posted is really small!



Nah, I have them on two separate outflows and two separate inflows, opposite sides of the tank.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*Updated Plant List*

Last night I was too tired to take any pictures. This morning I looked at the tank and I just didn't like a number of areas - so off to the LFS we went (90 miles away).

Here is an updated plant list. 

Anubias barteri 'Nana'
Bolbitus Heudelotii
Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Tropica
Cryptocoryne Willisi
Cryptocoryne Undulata 'red'
Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Lysimachia nummularia var. Aurea
Microsorium Pteropus
Rotala Macrandra
Staurogyne Repens


I will post pictures of before and after shortly...


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

This is how the tank looked this morning.










Tonight - after a trip to my LFS, more planting and water change. It is still a bit cloudy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I had ordered 30 Amano Shrimp with my plant order. They ended up back ordered and would ship sometime in the next four weeks. I just checked my email. They were shipped today. It is going to be -20 degrees tonight and may get up to 10 tomorrow. 

I guess I will call my brother and tell him I might be late for Christmas. Just in case any of them survive.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nicely done! Can't wait to see it all filled in. 

Plants flow nicely with the hardscape. 

Any plans for the background or painting the tank?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

We are in wait and see mode for the background. We have looked at a couple different options. Right now we like how the light reflects off the light yellow wall. We will see once the plants grow in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Where did you find that driftwood? It lends itself very well to this layout. I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I ordered most of it from http://www.adana-usa.com. I chose the Horn Wood. I ordered an assortment of different sizes. When it came in and I started playing around with layouts I realized I didn't order enough. So - I stopped by my LFS and went through what they had. I was able to find what became the centerpiece that was a similar color to the wood I already had - though a different texture. I played with it enough to feel like I could blend them without it being obvious they were different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The Amano shrimp arrived a bit chilly but alive. We got them acclimated and in the QT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

While doing my water change I noticed I have some white slime starting on the wood and a few places on the substrate. It looks like someone very large sneezed. I had this with my last tank that I had driftwood in. It took forever to get rid of. I was hoping not to relive it this time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 1 updates

I thought I would update a few things. This post will update the plants.










Anubias Barteri 'Nana' - a little wilting, no new leaves











Bolbitus Heudelotii - melting











Cryptocoryne Retrospirals - looks pretty good











Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green & Willisi - looks pretty good











Cryptocoryne Wendtii Tropica - complete melt











Hemianthus Callitrichoides - mixed. Some are turning brown, some have new growth











Lysimachia Nummularia var. Aurea - new leaves on top, melt on the bottom











Java Fern - some look good, some turning brown











Rotala Macrandra - some new leaves, some melt











Staurogyne Repens - looks good











Willow Moss - looks pretty good, some areas are brown, most growing



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Water Parameters

The water parameters are different than when I have done a fishless cycle before. I am guessing it is due to the Aqua Soil. The Nitrates were very high early. It is starting to follow the pattern now. 

PH NH3/4 NO2 NO3 GH KH WC Add Ammonia
12/23 6.8 4.0 1.0 80+ 40 80 30% Y
12/24 6.8 8.0 2.0 80+ - - 66% N
12/25 6.8 4.0 2.0 40+ - - 50% N
12/26 6.8 2.0 1.0 20+ - - 50% N
12/27 6.8 2.0 5.0 10 - - 50% N
12/28 6.8 1.0 5.0+ 5 - - - Y
12/29 6.8 0.5 5.0+ 20 - - 50% Y


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't worry about the plants melting. It is normal for that to happen in a new tank especially the ones from AAG. Couple weeks they will bounce back and look good. 

Are you adding Ammonia? I am not sure that is needed as the Aqua Soil leeches ammonia.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 1


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My Amano shrimp are finally starting to act normal after their trauma 10 days ago. My display tank numbers this morning show it may be cycled Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates 20. I think I may hold off another week before adding them to give them a chance to further recover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is some pictures of the tank week 2. 

This week I trimmed the Lysimachia Nummularia. The bottoms were melting so I took of the tops and replanted them. 

The Cryptocoryne Retrospirals old leaves are all melting however I am seeing really nice new growth. 

The Cryptocoryne Wendtii Tropica is completely melted. I am waiting to see if anything starts. 

The rest of the plants all have new growth. 










Week 2 - full tank shot










Some Details


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Added the shrimp. Moving from the 10 gallon QT to the 75 gallon tank - they weren't quite sure what to do with themselves. They are all over. Somehow 27 shrimp seem like a lot more in the big tank. 

.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking good! I love the layout!


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice scape. I really like the natural look.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

very nice.

thanks,


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I decided on the German Blue Rams. When I stopped by my LFS they had a great assortment. I added a male and a female. We will see if they pair up. They seem to be adjusting well, swimming all over and eating this morning. They also got most of their color back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Last night I picked up a couple German Blue Rams. My husband said that they were digging a hole under the filter (the one non-planted space) today. According to what I have read it sounds like they are preparing a space to lay eggs. The female had a very round stomach when I picked her up. That was fast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I love GBR's they are one of my favorite fish. I have some ordered for mine as well. They do dig in the substrate. Looking forward to see if you get some GBR fry!


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

jlfkona said:


> Last night I picked up a couple German Blue Rams. My husband said that they were digging a hole under the filter (the one non-planted space) today. According to what I have read it sounds like they are preparing a space to lay eggs. The female had a very round stomach when I picked her up. That was fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes, that's about right...my pair dig craters every other week then spawn...good luck...they look really good in pic


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

We have eggs. Dad is watching over them. Sorry for the poor picture. It is tough to get a picture where they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

congrats!
I love gbr's!! getting more soon as that I miss having a bunch of them and only have 1 right now.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Ended up with no fry which is just fine. I will be prepared if there are some next time. The GBR's have good color and have been really fun to watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 3 









I ended removing the Lysimachia Nummularia. It just didn't take off. I ended up pulling a crypt out of my 5 gallon tank and replacing it. 









I like how the willow moss is starting to grow on the driftwood. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Filling in nicely! Any babies yet?

How is your baby tears doing? The ones I got from AAG were melted and I was only able to salvage 3 small plugs. Will see how it does. I am going to try to find some locally. They also left out some of my plants too.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Texan78 said:


> Filling in nicely! Any babies yet?
> 
> How is your baby tears doing? The ones I got from AAG were melted and I was only able to salvage 3 small plugs. Will see how it does. I am going to try to find some locally. They also left out some of my plants too.



No babies. Maybe next time. 

The baby tears were doing pretty good until the GBRs got after it. I replanted a bunch today when I did my water change. We will see how it does overall. Some areas are better than others. 

I can't wait to see pictures of your tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

jlfkona said:


> I can't wait to see pictures of your tank.


I actually just posted some new ones. Not great ones but they are up. I am going to make a couple of changes now that I have had some time to soak it in. It was late and I was getting tired and just wanted to get done...LoL

Good to know about the GBR eating the baby tears. I have some GBRs coming.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My Endlers arrived yesterday. I ordered 7 males and 14 females. It will be interesting to see how long before they fill up my tank. 

I was a bit worried shipping them to Minnesota in the winter however they ended up just fine. I planned on them being shipped last Thursday so they would be in last Friday when it was supposed to be 40 degrees. It was good they came in yesterday since today we are in a blizzard warning. Nothing like telling my staff that I have to work from home because I have fish being delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

You can send some snow this way! 

My rams come today. Thank god I have a separate holding tank set up for them. 

Where are you getting your fish?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I picked up my Rams and Otos from my LFS (well it is 2 hours away - but local). I ordered my Amanos and Endlers from AAG. 

Otos are doing great. I think my GBRs have worms or something. Amanos and Endlers (so far) are doing great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Keep a close eye on them. Anything I have ordered from AAG ends up dead, fish, plants it doesn't matter. Not to mention his pricing is outrageous. I will never make a purchase from him again. In fact I am about to email him regarding my plant order that came melted. Half the fish I have ordered from him are dead. Ordered the Algae squad 60 and I may only have 4-5 fish left from that. The Cherries were all but dead when I got them and the back smelled to the high heavens. Gave him the benefit of the doubt and placed another order since he makes a big claim and still not better. I won't be ordering from there anymore.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Last night I put in an Eheim Skim350 to help keep the oily scum off the top to the tank. As I was watching it, I was presently surprised to see all the bits and pieces of plants that had been floating around get sucked in. This morning I thought I should clean it out because of the number leaves. Imagine my surprise when I opened it up (luckily over a bowl) and out flopped an Oto. I quick got him back in the aquarium and looked inside. There were 2 Amanos and a snail. It's good to get your heart rate up once in awhile. 

Maybe I will run it after trimming or a water change for a little bit but not keep it in all the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you have wet/dry vac? I use one after trimming and will adding water after a water change to surface skim and it works great. Haven't sucked anything up yet. 

Got my German and Bolivian Rams in and have them acclimating now to my holding tank. Maybe I can get lucky and having baby rams soon. Have you got any fry yet?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Texan78 said:


> Do you have wet/dry vac? I use one after trimming and will adding water after a water change to surface skim and it works great. Haven't sucked anything up yet.
> 
> Got my German and Bolivian Rams in and have them acclimating now to my holding tank. Maybe I can get lucky and having baby rams soon. Have you got any fry yet?



No GBR fry yet though they are working on a hole again. So maybe before too long - we will see. I do however already have Endler fry in the QT. They came in yesterday so I don't know what took them so long. I have seen two so far. Who knows how many there are....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 4










Not a great picture however this is the side view.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I would like to introduce you to Pearl. I picked up Pearl when she was a baby. I had her in my 5 gallon with my CPDs. She has never behaved much like a Betta. She would hang out with the CPDs. 

About a week ago, I moved her to the 75 gallon aquarium. As I was watching all the Endler fry in the QT, I thought I might need someone to make a meal of some of them. In researching it - most people said GBRs won't eat Endler fry (they do) and the Betta will. 

Today we moves the Endlers (21) and most of their fry (95) into the tank. Pearl was so happy. She has been schooling with them all day. What's really funny is the Endlers have started to follow her. 








- poor cell phone picture. 

Anyone else have a betta who thinks she is a small schooling fish?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

We have eggs. The GBRs are spawning again. We will see if we get fry this time. They decided to uproot some HC right along the front of the aquarium.

















And the what are you looking at shot. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 9










The HC isn't thriving. After doing a bunch of research - I think it is the CO2. I increased it today and modified the water flow. Opinions?



















Close ups...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My anubias is flowering!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

If i remember it right i read somewhere that tom barr said 3 times a week large water change will help boosting the hc growth. Need confirm though.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 13 updates 

Last week my female GBR died. My male lost most of his color for a few days. Today he is looking good. 










I debated on getting another however I decided to add gold barbs. I may be moving my GBR to my 20 gallon cherry barb tank since they handle the warmer temps. 



















I trimmed some of the Staurogyne Repens today and decided to fill in the corner where I originally had HC. 










Full tank picture - I looked back at the first week pictures. I really like how things are filling in. Just need to figure out the grown cover....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 15




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 22

I have been fighting BBA, green hair algae and a couple others. I have been focused on managing light and balancing CO2. I am pretty sure that the CO2 was still too low. I started adding Excel and saw an improvement. I have been increasing CO2. 










I gave up on the HC. I replaced it with Staurogyne Repens. That seems to be doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am looking for ideas. I planted wisteria in both back corners of the tank to help take up some nutrients. It has filled in however I am not sure I like it.










I am not sure on the colors. Pretty close to the same green throughout with the exception of the red. 










I want the moss tree to stand out a bit more. 










I definitely need to thin the java fern. 

Any ideas would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I like it. For added color variety you could maybe try some stems of Ludwigia repens or glandosa across the back. You can check out the last couple of posts in my journal thread to see what they look like in a similar tank. With higher light and CO2 the Glandosa will turn a deep red.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I think you need a background tbh, black is the standard. It would make your plants and driftwood pop more, and from there you could better judge the colors you want.


----------



## Stratusfearrr (May 30, 2014)

HybridHerp said:


> I think you need a background tbh, black is the standard. It would make your plants and driftwood pop more, and from there you could better judge the colors you want.



I agree, a background (even black) would help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

WOW that is one red plant


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Water sprite and ambulia would give you lighter green background.

v3


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I was looking at the differences in growth.










Week 1










4 months growth










Two weeks after starting EI dosing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW that is one red plant

It is Alternanthera reineckii 'cardinalis'. I bought it from Petsmart. It was one of the TopFin bagged plants. I have had pretty good luck with the plants sold that way. Actually better than the ones I have ordered or purchased at my LFS. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Stratusfearrr said:


> I agree, a background (even black) would help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up a black background today. My husband has been against adding it. He is out of town for a couple weeks - so it will be in place before he gets home. I will post pictures once I have it up. 

Thanks everyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

jlfkona said:


> I picked up a black background today. My husband has been against adding it. He is out of town for a couple weeks - so it will be in place before he gets home. I will post pictures once I have it up.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> ...


Why was he against it?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

He likes the look of the Amano tanks. I made him watch too many YouTube videos while I was planning my tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I added the black background. I would love some input on changing up some of my plants. 









Full tank









Left Half

I think I need to pull out the Wisteria on the left half. The height is hiding the hard scape. Any ideas on a plant that would add interest but not over power. I am thinking 3-4 inches. 









Earlier picture of the left half. 

I am not sure what to do with the center back either. I pulled a couple little swords out of my daughters low tech tank when I was adding plant mass to get everything started. They aren't so little anymore. 









Right side 

I kinda' like the look of the Wisteria behind the moss tree though I have been debating on something more grass looking. I was looking at Cyperus Helferi. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

looks good. are those guppies?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Endler Livebearers - I started out with 21 in Feb. There is a few (hundred) in there now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

my brother had those. he started with 5 after a month 25 and now there all in my 180 I hope I don't get that many. :confused1:


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not sure what the temp your tank is at supposedly below 77 they produce more males. Since I have gotten rid of my GBRs and lowered the temp i have seen an increase in males. That might help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

ok, thanks I learned something. WOOT WOOOOT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I don't know ether.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Betta sorority - I stopped by my LFS last night for fish food and they had a whole aquarium for young female bettas. I have been thinking about putting at Betta sorority in my 75 for a few months and it never was right. I thought about it over night (I worked a 9-6 shift for a go live) and decided to do it. Meet the girls. 









. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Marilyn









Ariel









Sami










3 of the 9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I decided to add Lobelia cardinalis and Pogostemon helferi. 









Before









After

Details



















I am still deciding if I am going to take out the Wisteria on the left side. I figured I would let the new plants grow in first. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I vote leave the wisteria but id take out that brownish plant. jmo tho.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Replaced the Wisteria with Cyperus Helferi and did a pretty big trim. 










Before










After

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't notice if this had changed, but are you still using the 5lb co2 tank? If so, how long is it lasting in between refills? Are you doing any dosing? I skimmed through each page so sorry if it's been gone over. Tank looks good


----------



## Mau5 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filling in pretty well  I apologize if I missed this, but what kind of lighting is over it?


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe the op stated it was a BuildMyLED Dutch spec strip. Was it two strips you were running or just the 1? Do you have it on a dimmer or just run at 100%. I've got a BML strip ordered to run with my MH reef lights and I'm looking forward to it arriving. I've heard nothing but good things about them


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the tank but I feel you would benefit from more background taller plants. too much bare space up top imo.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

This tank looks great. You've done a really good job. I'm a little envious. I'll be interested in watching that grass like plant on the right come in.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

bpb said:


> I didn't notice if this had changed, but are you still using the 5lb co2 tank? If so, how long is it lasting in between refills? Are you doing any dosing? I skimmed through each page so sorry if it's been gone over. Tank looks good



Thanks - I am still using the 5lb tank. It lasts 4-5 months. I don't run the co2 as high as I probably should. My Endlers don't do well when the ph gets to low. 

As for dosing - I have been down multiple paths. I started using ADA Bright Step 1 and Brighty K. I never seemed to get it right between the co2, lights and the ferts. So I stopped all dosing and focused on balancing the lights and co2. Once I stopped getting algae breakouts - I started EI dosing. That is when the tank really started taking off. I use the EI light directions from Tom Barr's website.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

bpb said:


> I believe the op stated it was a BuildMyLED Dutch spec strip. Was it two strips you were running or just the 1? Do you have it on a dimmer or just run at 100%. I've got a BML strip ordered to run with my MH reef lights and I'm looking forward to it arriving. I've heard nothing but good things about them



It is a BuildMYLed Dutch Planted 6300k. I have the one strip and run it at 75% for 3 1/2 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening. I thought at first I didn't have enough light. It ended up I had too much. I almost bought a second light. I really like the light.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. What's your bubble count?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Reginald2 said:


> This tank looks great. You've done a really good job. I'm a little envious. I'll be interested in watching that grass like plant on the right come in.



Thank you - it has been fun and frustrating at the same time. I love to learn and problem solve so it is a perfect hobby to use these skills. I have wondered if people that keep planted tanks also work in areas where they need to use their problem solving skills. I am in IT. 

Everything I have read about Cyperus Helferi states it takes a long time to settle in. I think I am going to be in for a long wait. I think it will look nice once it gets tall. Here is a picture of it today. I planted it about 2 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

bpb said:


> Thanks for the replies. What's your bubble count?



I use a pH controller. I keep my pH around 6.6. It keeps my pH drop checker a mid- to light-green.


----------



## Lilyth88 (Jun 30, 2014)

jlfkona said:


> Replaced the Wisteria with Cyperus Helferi and did a pretty big trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely liked it better in the 'before' picture. Looked very lush.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am on a couple week vacation with my mom and left the tank maintenance to my 16 year old daughter and my husband. I wonder what I will come home to. 

Last time I was gone for work for 3 days - the light was on the whole time and no one noticed that the timer wasn't working.... Algae anyone?!?!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I made it back after being gone about three weeks. They did a nice job with the tank while I was gone. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

And there is a flower...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Need your opinion...

My husband and I are about to leave for 3 weeks leaving the kids home with their Grandma. Whenever I have left in the past my husband has kept up my tank. My daughter can change the water on the small tanks but has only done it once on my large tank and didn't have any luck getting the canister going again. 

Would it be better to have her just top of the tank for three weeks or try the water changes? 

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am pretty sure one of the Betta I bought for my sorority is a male. Thoughts?

I am going to be moving him out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd recommend just the top-off method. The fish will be fine for 3 weeks, I often go 3+ without changing.




jlfkona said:


> Need your opinion...
> 
> My husband and I are about to leave for 3 weeks leaving the kids home with their Grandma. Whenever I have left in the past my husband has kept up my tank. My daughter can change the water on the small tanks but has only done it once on my large tank and didn't have any luck getting the canister going again.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Before the trim





























After the trim





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I decided to restart this aquarium. The layout doesn't interest me anymore and I am struggling the a few different algae challenges. So today I tore it down. Here is the last pictures. I will create a new tank journal detailing my second attempt. 


.








































































The end...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a link to my restarted tank. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=770402 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

